

Desert space needed to cover the planet need's for electricity  - wallzz
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/how-much-room-do-we-need-supply-entire-world-solar-electricity

======
jgeorge
So much wrong for such a short article. Sure, if we covered that many square
km of Algerian desert with solar panels, we could generate enough electricity
to power the world. Electricity _generation_ is not our primary problem,
electricity _distribution_ is. Even with traditional power generation
distribution is the major source of energy loss - so much more energy is
required to be generated to get a usable amount to your home and business.
Generating the world's electricity in Algeria is easy, you have strong
sunlight, all the time, with rare weather and seasonal variances. But in order
to even distribute that power to the other side of the Mediterranean, you'd
have to generate several times that much power.

